# Connecting Xbox 360 to WPA2 Enterprise



## cameron711711 (May 29, 2013)

I have an second generation Xbox 360 and I live on a college campus. The campus changes it's wireless IP address every fifteen minutes so the Xbox cannot connect wireless. Ethernet is also not an option because there are no Ethernet ports in the apartments that I live in. It seems my only option is to buy Internet from a company like mediacom or some other company. Is that my only option or is there a router or something I can buy to connect the console to the WiFi?


----------

